# My Lexi has nose cancer



## maryphuff

*We found out a few months ago that Lexi has nose cancer. We believe it started months before her tumor started to show. She was bleeding out of her nose, having really hard sneezes and we thought she had allergies because she was snoring terribly and not breathing well. She has been on pain killers and steriods for the last 2 months. I can tell she has not been herself these days. She has started to separate herself from us, wet the floor, etc. She is not sleeping well at night. I hear her panting and having labored breathing. She is still eating and drinking water. She has definitely lost more weight. Her poor face looks sunken in and you can start to see the bones around her eye area sticking out. It is heart breaking. She is 11 and has lived a beautiful life. I am taking her to the Vet office on Friday to have them look at her. I don't want to be selfish and I don't want to let her go too soon either. The breathing is my biggest concern. She is not breathing much through her nose. She almost choked on her food the other day. She took a deep breath in through her mouth while she was eating. She started choking and I didn't know what to do. I am hoping you all can offer me some comfort. I just don't know what to do with her. I don't want to let her go, but I don't want her to suffer either. Thanks for your support. Mary*


----------



## Hawks

I am so sorry to hear that your Lexi is sick and I know you are hurting. Just know that you and Lexi are in my thoughts and prayers.
We lost our golden boy Buddy to a similar cancer in January. He was 11 1/2 . We did not find out until about four months into his symptoms what was wrong. An MRI finally showed the tumor that was almost completely obstructing his nasal passage. None of the x-rays and nasal scopes prior to that revealed anything because of the location of the tumor. Steroids did not work. His breathing was so labored and the last few weeks he was not able to get good, if any, sleep. He also had difficulty eating and drinking and lost quite a bit of weight. When we realized there was no cure and he was not going to get better, we decided to have him put to sleep. It was the hardest thing we had to do, and we really struggled with the decision. But we finally realized that this is the best and most caring thing we could do for him. Although we miss him so much, we know that he is alright now. 

Thinking of you and sending hugs your way.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry. I lost my boy to nasal cancer. Once the first bleed happened we had 2 months and 2 weeks together then I had to let him go. It is a long thread if you wish to read it. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/80617-please-keep-tucker-your-thoughts.html

Aminophylline helped with his breathing, but that was at the very end.

Elevate her food and water bowl to help with the choking.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so sorry to hear about Lexi. I certainly understand you don't want to let her go, yet I understand you don't want her to suffer either. I've had to let my first three girls go and it is so very heartbreaking. 

It sounds like she has had a long and wonderful life with you, but of course we never have them long enough no matter how long they live.

Please know that I am thinking of you and Lexi and sending prayers your way during this difficult time.


----------



## Hawks

You may also want to try elevating her head a bit by putting a pillow under it, when she is trying to rest. It may help her breathe a little better.


----------



## davebeech

very sorry to hear about Lexi, wish I could offer some advice.
Our thoughts and best wishes are with you both


----------



## PrincessDi

My heart goes out to you at this scary and heartbreaking time. I'm not knowledgeable about nasal cancer, but know how hard it is to watch them decline. We watched our girl quickly succomb to cancer. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that she has more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry your Lexi has this cancer. My Barkley had hemangiosarcoma and started bleeding from his nose during the last weeks of his life. It's scary to see them with these bleeds and there is not too much you can do to stop it either. We had his nose cauterized without too much success because we couldn't sedate him for the procedure. We eventually turned to a chinese remedy called Yunnan Baiyao (aka Yunnan Paiyao) Chinese Herb Known for Hemostatic Abilities, using the emergency pills and had success, before we had to let him go. You can do a search on here for more posts and threads about this chinese remedy. It was originally used by the Viet Cong to stem bleeding in the field, so there is some experience behind its use in humans.

Please discuss pain options with your dog's vet at the appointment on Friday. You don't want her to suffer too much and it sounds like she needs some relief from pain. HUGS.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry about your girl's cancer diagnosis. With cancer and goldens, I believe they are in much more pain than they show because they are so stoic and brave for us. Our Selka was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in July and we painfully decided to let him go Sept 9 because he was panting so much and had a hard time getting around.
God bless you.. you will know when the time is right.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry. Sending my prayers for sweet Lexi.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

I was searching to see if I could find anything about nose cancer in retrievers, my baby Comet was diagnosed with invasive squamosis cell carsinoma about 2 months ago, he was sneezing alot and his nose would turn to the side, I took him to the vet and we had the lump removed, it came back within the first month, after surgery the vet put him in medicam, it was not helping so they stopped it. It had now been two months since we got the heart breaking news that Comet has cancer, just in the past couple of days when he sneezes he get pretty bad nose bleeds, not every time he sneezes but at least every other day. I came in here to see if anyone knows what the next step is, or what we can do to help him. at night time about 2 weeks ago when he was breathing it sounded like he had a bad cold but I think the lump has gotten so big it it's clicking the while nose passage on the one side, other than what I mentioned he seems fine. If anyone had any suggestions please let me know Comet is my world and this is killing me especially not knowing how long we will have him, if he is in any pain and thinking one day soon we wil have to let him go. I have tried searching about this cancer but have not found much about it. I appreciate any help. I am really sorry to hear about your Lexi, I know how it feels they are a big part of our families, I know my world will not be the same without my baby in it. My heart goes out to you and your Lexi.


----------



## maryphuff

*Thanks for all the kind words*

I wanted to thank you all for the kind words and prayers for Lexi. We went to the Vet on Friday. We have her on more pain medication and now giving her Benadryl to help her sleep better at night. The vet believes we have another 2-6 weeks with her. I feel likes it's closer to the two week mark. Listening to her breath is so heartbreaking. It absolutely pulls at my heartstrings. I have been looking into her beautiful eyes and cuddling with her every day. I am waiting on that sign from her to let me know it is time. I am grateful this site is here. You all can relate knowing how incredibly sweet our goldens are. They truly are the best! Hugs to you all!


----------



## maryphuff

I am so sorry to hear about your baby Comet! I wish I had words to offer you. This has been a very tough road for us. I will promise to keep you all in my prayers. Just know you are not alone.


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*

Mary

I am so very sorry to read about Lexi.

So sorry to hear she is having trouble breathing!


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very sorry about Lexi and Comet. To many of our beloved goldens are being stgricken with this most horrid disease. I am so thankful Morris Animal Foundation is started that LONG study of cancer in goldens, trying to fine the reason why so many goldens are being stricken with it, a cure and even more important a preventative.

I lost my golden girl, KayCee to gasgtrointestinal stromal tumor 4 years ago nest month, and my goldne Honey had a grade 2 mast cell tumor removed from her leg 3 yeas ago next month. She has lumps that we hage checked every few months (aspration and check for cancer cells), but so far all have been fat. She is adopted and not sure of her age, but she is betweeen 10 1.2 and 11, most lylikely very close to 11.

Making the decision to let them go is so very hard. I had to do that with my Irish setter back in 1997---bone cancer, So hard, but I know I did the right thing. We were waiting for the vet to come to let KayCee go when she went on her own. 

I have no expeirece with nasal cancer, but will say, do as I did---love them, spoil them, spend as much time as you can with them with the time you have left--and let them go before their suffering gets so bad. You will never forget it.
Lexi and Comet in my thoguhts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry for Comet and Lexi and their families. 
My Buddy had nose bleedings but vet could not diagnose nasal cancer. There is more about nose cancer in this thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/98596-shelby-has-nasal-cancer.html

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Comet and Lexi.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

Thank you everyone for the kind words for Comet, sadly we have to let him go today, the cancer had just taken over his nose and we don't want to see him suffer. Comet is my whole heart and I know now it is time but it is really breaking my heart and my families, he is more than a pet he is my baby. I spoiled him rotten and let him whatever he wanted. Please at 4:30pm today please think of my baby as he Crosses over. I hope I have the strength to let him go, I will for him. This group has been a huge help getting my family through this very difficult time, thank you to all the members and the creaters
of this group you are all wonderful kind and thoughtful. Love you always and forever Comet you are the best thing that ever happened to our family, I love you press never forget that.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Comet today. Run free sweet boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Comets mom I am very sorry for your loss of Comet. It is very hard to let them go. Your boy is free of pain, but yours just started. Please stay with us, share photos and stories of dear Comet, it helps healing broken heart. Will keep you in my prayers.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Comet.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

Thank you so much for your thoughts and very kind words, today was just heart wrenching, I really never knew I could possibly love this much, but he took my heart and still has it, my heart feels so broken and empty, this is such a tough thing to deal with with my family, you don't want to cry and cry in front of your kids, which right now I can't control, and my husband deals with his passion different than me,I like to talk a bit about it, talking seems to help me a bit, but my husband doesn't want to talk. I know from looking in Comets eyes he was not as happy as he usually is and what kind of life would he have not being able to breath through his nose and he was getting bad nose bleeds every day and as soon as I noticed his nose was getting infected I knew then it was time I didn't want to put him through anymore he deserves only the best because he is the best. I just hope he knows that I did this because I love him so much, my heat will never be full ever again, its only been a couple of hours but its a couple of hours way too long. I love you so much Comet. He had some nicknames I would like to share with everyone. We called him Comet Doo like Scoby Doo, Slappy because he had some pretty slappy farts that was from slappy and the stinkers, cheeseburger because he loved cheeseburgers and sweet cheeks because he had the cutest bum from the way he walked. Goldens are really the best addition to a family. I don't know if I will be able to ever get another animal after this heart break with Comet because it is too hard but you never know, there are so. many other goldens that need a loving home. Thank you everyone for listening, it really means so much to me, I hope and pray no one goes through the same heart break my family is,I know eventually everyone will and I will try and be there like you all have for me. Always and forever in my heart Comet xoxoxo


----------



## mickeychick

awww hugs to you. That is such a hard predicament to be in when you don't want them to suffer,but you don't want to intervene too early. Just went thru that with our last dog. You will know when the time is right.


----------



## Goldenlucky

I'm sorry to hear this about your Lexi. I just lost mine to lymphoma, it's the hardest decision I've ever had to make. 

Thinking of you and Lexi.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

I was just talking to Lexis mom and I told her our news, we welcomed a new fur baby into our house today, I didn't think I could handle having another golden or and other fur baby after the heart break of losing the biggest part of my heart but when I saw the add for these puppies it felt right. The pup we bought has the same birthday as Comet and the breeder has the same blanket Comet loved and the puppies slept on it, it was a monkey blanket. I don't have a name yet but in a few days when my daughter gets home from her trip I will post his name and some pics for everyone to see. Thank you everyone for being there for me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations, I am very happy for you. What ever helps your heart heals is right thing to do. Looking forward to see the pictures of little one.
You mentioned Lexi's mom, how is Lexi doing?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I am so Happy for you . I found the best medicine for me was a new puppy too.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Congratulations, I am very happy for you. What ever helps your heart heals is right thing to do. Looking forward to see the pictures of little one.
> You mentioned Lexi's mom, how is Lexi doing?


Hi, I believe it was in May that they had to let Lexi go :'( she was up there waiting for my Comet to come and play, now I'm crying again I thought that having a puppy would help but I guess it will take more than a day. R.I.P sweat Lexi and Comet :'( Love you always and forever Comet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Comets very proud mommy said:


> Hi, I believe it was in May that they had to let Lexi go :'( she was up there waiting for my Comet to come and play, now I'm crying again I thought that having a puppy would help but I guess it will take more than a day. R.I.P sweat Lexi and Comet :'( Love you always and forever Comet.


I am very sorry to read that Mary said her good bye to Lexi. When people do not come back to update I always hope that everything is fine and they are just too busy. Comet and Lexi are playing together with so many others young and healthy again I believe. How could I go on if I would not believe that my Buddy is happy there too. I am very sorry for you too. Puppy will help, just give him a little time. Who could resist that cute little golden bundle of joy!
Run free, play hard, sleep softly Comet and Lexi.


----------



## kimberlygino

i'm so sorry about lexi. i just lost my boy, gino 12/7 due to nasal cancer as well and vets won't able to diagnose it. i'm so so sorry. i know it's painful. but come to this forum because it has one of the world's most wonderful people. it comforts you... 

rest in peace our beautiful goldens


----------



## jaxdepo

I am so sorry to hear about Lexi. sending love and strength your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi and Comet*

I am glad that Lexi and Comet are together now and are at peace-they will always love you both!!

Glad to hear you have a baby, again!


----------



## kimberlygino

Comets very proud mommy said:


> I was just talking to Lexis mom and I told her our news, we welcomed a new fur baby into our house today, I didn't think I could handle having another golden or and other fur baby after the heart break of losing the biggest part of my heart but when I saw the add for these puppies it felt right. The pup we bought has the same birthday as Comet and the breeder has the same blanket Comet loved and the puppies slept on it, it was a monkey blanket. I don't have a name yet but in a few days when my daughter gets home from her trip I will post his name and some pics for everyone to see. Thank you everyone for being there for me.


your new pup is a gift sent down from comet  treasure your pup and i feel so happy for you guys 


gino's sister, forever & always Xx


----------



## Goldenlucky

Sorry to hear about Comet. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## maryphuff

*Sorry I didn't update*

Yes, we had to put Lexi down on May 3rd. She was not herself and was going off on her own. She was on so much pain medication, but you could tell she was still in pain. The last 48 hours of her time, we would go to pet her and she would get down to the ground because you could tell she was scared it was going to hurt for us to pet her. Poor little girl! I think about her every single day. We recently moved from Macon, GA to Alpharetta, GA. We are currently living in an apartment until we find a home. I am searching for a new back yard for a new Golden girl to enter into my life. We are so ready to get another dog, but want to wait until she has plenty of room to run around and fetch tennis balls. My love to you all and thanks for all your kind words. Lexi is in peace with all here other Golden friends in Doggie Heaven! 

Lexi's mommy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mary, I am truly sorry for your loss of Lexi. I know sweet Lexi had great life with you and she is at peace now. Wish you all the best I hope you find a house with beautiful back yard for your new golden girl.


----------



## Goldenlucky

Im so sorry to hear that you lost Lexi! Such a hard thing to go through.

Good luck with the new house/future dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*



maryphuff said:


> Yes, we had to put Lexi down on May 3rd. She was not herself and was going off on her own. She was on so much pain medication, but you could tell she was still in pain. The last 48 hours of her time, we would go to pet her and she would get down to the ground because you could tell she was scared it was going to hurt for us to pet her. Poor little girl! I think about her every single day. We recently moved from Macon, GA to Alpharetta, GA. We are currently living in an apartment until we find a home. I am searching for a new back yard for a new Golden girl to enter into my life. We are so ready to get another dog, but want to wait until she has plenty of room to run around and fetch tennis balls. My love to you all and thanks for all your kind words. Lexi is in peace with all here other Golden friends in Doggie Heaven!
> 
> Lexi's mommy!


Mary: I am glad that Lexi is at peace at the Rainbow Bridge, with all of our pets, and I hope you find a new home with a backyard for the puppy you will get.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

Hi everyone, I put some pics on of my new fur baby Ruger, I'm not sure how to add them to my post, can anyone help. Or you can look at them on my profile.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

Comets very proud mommy said:


> Hi everyone, I put some pics on of my new fur baby Ruger, I'm not sure how to add them to my post, can anyone help. Or you can look at them on my profile.


I think I figured it out, lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations, Ruger is very sweet. I am so happy for you. I know Comet is smiling in heaven, very, very proud of his mom.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy

maryphuff said:


> *We found out a few months ago that Lexi has nose cancer. We believe it started months before her tumor started to show. She was bleeding out of her nose, having really hard sneezes and we thought she had allergies because she was snoring terribly and not breathing well. She has been on pain killers and steriods for the last 2 months. I can tell she has not been herself these days. She has started to separate herself from us, wet the floor, etc. She is not sleeping well at night. I hear her panting and having labored breathing. She is still eating and drinking water. She has definitely lost more weight. Her poor face looks sunken in and you can start to see the bones around her eye area sticking out. It is heart breaking. She is 11 and has lived a beautiful life. I am taking her to the Vet office on Friday to have them look at her. I don't want to be selfish and I don't want to let her go too soon either. The breathing is my biggest concern. She is not breathing much through her nose. She almost choked on her food the other day. She took a deep breath in through her mouth while she was eating. She started choking and I didn't know what to do. I am hoping you all can offer me some comfort. I just don't know what to do with her. I don't want to let her go, but I don't want her to suffer either. Thanks for your support. Mary*


I just wanted to thank you for posting this, I think because of you I got to keep Comet around for an extra few months, and I am so grateful to you for that, also for being there for me when I had to let Comet go, you are an amazing person. I am so sorry that you had to let you beautiful Lexi go, but I do believe that she was there to help Comet with his journey to the other side just like you were here for me, thank you so much.


----------

